# Few 1911 questions



## Gaelicredneck (Oct 11, 2012)

So I'm looking into getting a 1911. I currently have a sig p226. I have a few 1911 related questions
Are 1911's a da/sa? Can you fire the gun with the hammer forward?
Do the majority of mags work with and 1911?
How hard is it to clean compared to other semi automatic pistols?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

*-Are 1911's a da/sa? Can you fire the gun with the hammer forward?*

1911's are single action only. The hammer must be back to fire the gun. I'm sure there's some "custom" versions that may work differently but they will be significantly much more money and rare to find.

*-Do the majority of mags work with and 1911?*

???? I stick with factory mags of my gun manufacturer so I can't answer this for certain but yes for the most part? Lots of options

*-How hard is it to clean compared to other semi automatic pistols?*

Abit more difficult then your Glocks and Sigs, but not that much bad. As long as you're not a dumbass. Check a few Youtube videos if your completely lost

What kind of 1911 are you getting? Might I recommend Kimber, Springfield, or if your a gambler Colt


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Once you try the trigger on a 1911, all the others will seem like junk. It takes a little getting used to carry condition 1, but it's the way the pistol was designed to be carried. As for cleaning, depending of the make of pistol you get anywhere from a little more complicated to more complicated. My Kimber Pro Carry II HD is a Commander sized gun but you need a special tool to take it down. My Colt Commander you do not, nor do you on Taurus, Wilson etc. As for magazines, just about anything fits in the guns that I have (in .45 everything works, in .38 Super it depends on the gun: Colt, everything works, Kimber and Taurus are finicky).


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Para ordnance makes a DAO 1911. Their Light Double Action trigger on this gun rivals any 1911 I have shot. So if you are looking for such, they are out there. 
My multi mag use has been mixed. The short version is all HIGH quality mags I had worked in both 1911s. The less high did not. Spend the money for good mags. Manufacturer is a goo idea.


----------



## Gaelicredneck (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm looking at either a Remington, Springfield, a rock island, or a para
Thanks for answering my questions. Those were my main big ones but people kept giving me different answers. 
The main reason I wanted to get a 1911 is I tend to prefer big heavy all metal guns, I'm looking for a .45, and it's a 1911. One of the most interesting guns in world history.


----------



## viper7342 (Nov 15, 2011)

You might also want to check out a Metro Arms American Classic or American Classic II, I have one and it seems to be a really well made 1911 and they are covered by a liftime warranty.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Gaelicredneck said:


> I'm looking at either a Remington, Springfield, a rock island, or a para
> Thanks for answering my questions. Those were my main big ones but people kept giving me different answers.
> The main reason I wanted to get a 1911 is I tend to prefer big heavy all metal guns, I'm looking for a .45, and it's a 1911. One of the most interesting guns in world history.


You'll love the 1911.

My bedside weapon is a Kimber Stainless II with Trijicon night sights, Crimson Trace Grip Laser, and Tripp magazine. I also have dead bolt locks and a monitored alarm for the intruder's protection.

If I could catch a Ruger SR1911 locally available, that would be my next 1911.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Para makes a DA version but I'm not sure which one now,they were originally called the LDA.

Mags are the gun's choice and how the feedramp is cut for depth along with the location of the mag release.The majority are in tolerance but every now and then you get a ramp miscut or an out of spec mag release.Don't really worry because it's far and few between with a good brand.An easy way to judge the ramp cut is look at the bottom of the cut,it should be right about the bottom of the slidestop nub/frame opening for the slidestop,if it's toward the top of it the ramp cut is too shallow.The factory mags work 99.9% of the time and are usually made by Checkmate or Metalform,they're good mags along with Wilson and McCormic.Some guns are finicky though and may not like one of those so just don't buy any more of that brand.Stay away from the cheap crap like TrippleK (if they still make them) and there's one called MecGar that makes alot of mags for factory doublestack guns,but 1911s tend not to like them.$25 or more is usually a good bet,much cheaper and they're almost always junk.

Cleaning is no biggie,and you can learn to detail strip the gun pretty easily.The worst part is the firing pin safety system,but they aren't hard really.Colt Gold Cups are a PITA because of the sear depressor but that's the only gun that uses it.Field stripping only gets a little longer if it has a full length guide rod,as mentioned above some need a bent wire to capture the spring on the assembly.A little slower but no big deal.

If you look at Remington,try to stay away from early ones and get a newer build.At some point in the beginning there was a run where an extra cut was done instead of breaking the edge for clearance of the barrel when it links down on the frame.This spot is where the barrel stops rearward movement and the cut puts the pressure lower on the barrel lugs,some are minimal and some are hugely cut.The larger the cut putting the pressure quite low can eventually lead to lower lug cracking or shearing.The bummer is you have to pull the slide and barrel off the frame to see it.I know of 6 frames cut this way but they are over a year old,as far as I've seen they stopped doing it quite a while ago,so anything new will be fime.

Don't worry about the SA only trigger,it has 2 safeties that are easily manipulated when you grip the gun,one is automatically off on the grip.I believe it's safer than a Glock or that style trigger system.


----------



## Gaelicredneck (Oct 11, 2012)

rex said:


> Para makes a DA version but I'm not sure which one now,they were originally called the LDA.
> 
> Mags are the gun's choice and how the feedramp is cut for depth along with the location of the mag release.The majority are in tolerance but every now and then you get a ramp miscut or an out of spec mag release.Don't really worry because it's far and few between with a good brand.An easy way to judge the ramp cut is look at the bottom of the cut,it should be right about the bottom of the slidestop nub/frame opening for the slidestop,if it's toward the top of it the ramp cut is too shallow.The factory mags work 99.9% of the time and are usually made by Checkmate or Metalform,they're good mags along with Wilson and McCormic.Some guns are finicky though and may not like one of those so just don't buy any more of that brand.Stay away from the cheap crap like TrippleK (if they still make them) and there's one called MecGar that makes alot of mags for factory doublestack guns,but 1911s tend not to like them.$25 or more is usually a good bet,much cheaper and they're almost always junk.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys  I was expecting to be bashed around a little
Im heading to shoot a 1911 Monday to see what I think. I think my p226 will remain my carry gun but who knows.
I'm mostly looking for a 1911 from $500-$850


----------



## Yiogo (Jan 26, 2012)

This is my Remington 1911 R1. I bought it about 3 weeks ago. It strips easily for cleaning as long as I have the manual in front of me. Take down, clean, lube and assemble takeYiogo about 30 minutes. The mags hold 7 rounds. The pistol shot fine with a mag from an SR 1911.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

my Colt did not like Pro mags. other than that Tripp Research "Cobra mags" 8rd and 10rd magazines (the 10rd with a plastic bottom doesn't work well), Sig Sauer 8rd magazine, Colt 7rd magazines, Wilson Combat 8rd and 10rd magazines have all worked great.


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

I have a few 1911's and have carried and used them for years.

The Para I have is the Carry 9 with the LDA trigger. It offers all the benefits of a 1911 style platform with a fantastic trigger.










I prefer Springfield Armory Operator models. The are semi custom guns but the added cost is worth it to me. This is a TRP Operator Model with adjustable night sights and ambi safety.










I use my factory mags but the only aftermarket mags I will use are CMC they, like the gun work every time.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

tacman605 said:


> I have a few 1911's and have carried and used them for years.
> 
> The Para I have is the Carry 9 with the LDA trigger. It offers all the benefits of a 1911 style platform with a fantastic trigger.


This is what I still want. Just sold a Carry, regal finish in 45. Want the 9. Ah we'll maybe in time


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

For me it's just the same


----------

